# Honjin not Equuleus Leader Redelivery to West Coast



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

All of us that had confirmation on Equulues Leader are really on the Hojin. I emailed Jessica at Harms ([email protected]) because Equulues Leader was not showing up on the Port of Hueneme arrival schedule. Good reason - not going to Huemene. 

Here was Jessica's reply this morning:

Dear Mr. Moore,

Your car is currently on board the Hojin, which is expected to arrive to Port Hueneme on October 1st. The reason for the vessel change appears to be that the Equuleus Leader schedule was changed and is no longer calling Port Hueneme.

Best regards,

Jessica

Ships name is Hojin - misspelled in the thread title (frustrated)


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

This can't be.... I dropped off mine on 8/22 in Paris and am on Elektra which will arrive on 9/29 to Port Hueneme. 
You dropped off 2 weeks before my drop-off date, and you are on a ship which arrives later than mine? It does not make sense because Elektra left Bremerhaven on 9/5, and how could your car miss it even though your car was at the port already?. 

BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 31/08/2008 05/09/2008
ZEEBRUGGE BELGIUM 06/09/2008 07/09/2008
SOUTHAMPTON UNITED KINGDOM 08/09/2008 08/09/2008
MANZANILLO PANAMA 21/09/2008 21/09/2008
PORT HUENEME, CA U.S.A. 29/09/2008 30/09/2008


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

I am confused so I have left a message with my CA to see if he can give me concrete information.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with the Hojin - my vert came in it! Are u just concerned about a potential delay in re-delivery?


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

am_ver said:


> There is nothing wrong with the Hojin - my vert came in it! Are u just concerned about a potential delay in re-delivery?


Nothing wrong with Hojin, just the delay and the mental reset for when it will be redelivered.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

rmbear said:


> Nothing wrong with Hojin, just the delay and the mental reset for when it will be redelivered.


+1000 :bawling::bawling:

Dropped off in Frankfurt August 4th.
Redelivery est. October 20th!!!!

That's 77 days, er, 11 weeks for those that are counting.

Is that a record?


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hojin Madness *



andytaro said:


> This can't be.... I dropped off mine on 8/22 in Paris and am on Elektra which will arrive on 9/29 to Port Hueneme.
> You dropped off 2 weeks before my drop-off date, and you are on a ship which arrives later than mine? It does not make sense because Elektra left Bremerhaven on 9/5, and how could your car miss it even though your car was at the port already?.
> 
> BREMERHAVEN GERMANY 31/08/2008 05/09/2008
> ...


Andy,

How did you get the detailed info on the Elektra? I dropped my car off at Munich on
August 28th and Jessica reports it on the Hojin as well. But if Elektra didn't sale until Sept. 5th. . . I guess I'm wondering why I'm not on the Elektra as well (likely just wishful thinking that the car would dock on 9/29 instead of 10/5).


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

:bawling::bawling::bawling: Where the heck is my car!  All this confusion is bad.. bad... bad


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoCalD said:


> Andy,
> 
> How did you get the detailed info on the Elektra?


+1

Anyone know what the route of Hojin is/has been/will be? I see that it's due in Jacksonville on the 21st of September, but that's the only info I've been able to find, and she's not showing up on Vesseltracker.

My CA emailed me and confirmed the PH calendar, that Hojin is due in PH on Oct 5. Harms emailed me and said it's due at PH on Oct 1st. Hmm.


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

I went to WW site and put my VIN in. Voila, my car showed up.
http://schedule.2wglobal.com/AppTracking/searchCargo.do?trackType=Auto

I've also emailed Jessica and BMW ED dept. to confirm what ship my car is on, and both indicated I am on the Elektra.

My status on this site shows following:

Status Port Time(dd/mm/yyyy hh:mm)

LOADED ON VESSEL ZEEBRUGGE 06/09/2008 13:27
RECEIVED AT TERMINAL ZEEBRUGGE 02/09/2008 15:32
BOOKED ANTWERP 28/08/2008 13:52


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Hojin - predicted schedule*

OK, did some cross-checking on the Hojin's schedule. PH calendar says it's due in on Sunday, October 5th, but the gal at Harms in Frankfurt emailed me yesterday and said it was due in PH on Wednesday, October 1st. I'm guessing that the 1st is more accurate, because:

Hojin due in Jacksonville 9/21. Figure it sails the next day (based on observing the Equuleus Leader)
Hojin scheduled at Panama Canal on 9/25, which also sounds correct, based on 3 day travel time from Jville to PC (again, based on observing EL and calculating sailing speed/distance).
Ergo, Hojin should arrive in PH about 5-6 days after transiting the PC (approx. 3,000 nautical miles at 20 kts is about 6.3 days +/-of travel time).
Still can't pick her up on Vesseltracker.com, though. :tsk:


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info and the research, guys!

The 1st would be great.

Let's get those cars on the west coast!


----------



## weezl (Mar 12, 2008)

SoCalD said:


> Andy,
> 
> How did you get the detailed info on the Elektra? I dropped my car off at Munich on
> August 28th and Jessica reports it on the Hojin as well. But if Elektra didn't sale until Sept. 5th. . . I guess I'm wondering why I'm not on the Elektra as well (likely just wishful thinking that the car would dock on 9/29 instead of 10/5).


I dropped of in Paris, and TT Car mentioned it would not be trucked to Germany but rather to Belgium. Does this mean that Paris cars can be ahead of Munich cars?


----------



## weezl (Mar 12, 2008)

edited: never mind


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

2002CiC said:


> Is this the ship?
> 
> http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/HANJIN-MALTA-9021679.html


It is not Hanjin-Malta. That is a container ship. When I typed the thread title, my frustrated brain lead me to mispell Hojin. Could not correct that by editing. Hojin is definitely an NYK Lines car carrier. Now if it would just show up on vesseltracker on this side of the Atlantic. Hopefully someone will be able to catch it on the PCA web cam at either end of the canal next week.

CA confirmed the 10/5 date and promised to get the car out of detail within a day of delivery at the dealer.


----------



## BMW4Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

My car came in on the _Hojin_ as well. Since your car is on the _Hojin_, it is on NYK Line. Unfortunately, NYK Line does not have a tracking system which means you will have to use one of the web trackers. I used www.digital-seas.com (it's free), but it is dependent on the captain of the ship reporting the ship's location.

You can also track the following:

(1) When the ship is booked to cross the Panama Canal [ http://www.boydsteamship.com/traffic...king_slots.htm ] and watch the ship go through the Panama Canal [ http://www.pancanal.com/eng/photo/camera-java.html ]

(2) When the ship is booked to arrive in San Diego (all of the West Coast ships seem to make a stop in San Diego) [ http://www.sdmis.org/schedule/ ]

(3) When the ship is booked to arrive in Port Hueneme (VPC) [ http://www.portofhueneme.org/home.php ]

*WARNING: Tracking your car can become quite addictive and will render you totally useless at work!!! :rofl:*



am_ver said:


> There is nothing wrong with the Hojin - my vert came in it! Are u just concerned about a potential delay in re-delivery?


----------



## nollem (May 24, 2008)

BMW4Lee said:


> *WARNING: Tracking your car can become quite addictive and will render you totally useless at work!!! :rofl:*


Thanks for the info! I'm on the Hojin as well. Dropped off in Munich on 23 Aug. The wait is terrible! Everyone has seen the pictures and they keep asking me a) where is the car & b) when can they go for a ride?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

2002CiC said:


> Does this mean that Paris cars can be ahead of Munich cars?


Not really because the car could sit in Paris for a week or so before it gets trucked to the port. In Munich, trucks leave every day for the port.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

In my case, I think my car sat at the port for a week or two before finding a ship. I don't see a lot of difference between sitting at the shipper and sitting at the port.

I just got confirmation that my car is on the Honjin also.


----------



## AirBecks (Feb 8, 2008)

*Munich Harms*



JSpira said:


> Not really because the car could sit in Paris for a week or so before it gets trucked to the port. In Munich, trucks leave every day for the port.


For some reason my car sat at Munich Harms for over a week waiting to be shipped to Bremerhaven. THey were loading a carrier while I was there (7/13) but it did not leave on a carrier until 7/23.

I thought this was strange as I thought Munich would have the quickest turn, seeing the number of cars dropped at Munich.

I wonder though........ does BMW have the largest share of the "Tourist Delivery" market to the US? Or is Merc or Volvo larger in numbers?

I've been told the largest number of vehicle shipments are astually US Military private cars. True?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

vocalthought said:


> In my case, I think my car sat at the port for a week or two before finding a ship. I don't see a lot of difference between sitting at the shipper and sitting at the port.


The difference is that the process of booking the car for its voyage doesn't start until the car reaches port - if you drop off at a non-Harms office (i.e. Paris, Vienna, etc.).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

AirBecks said:


> For some reason my car sat at Munich Harms for over a week waiting to be shipped to Bremerhaven. THey were loading a carrier while I was there (7/13) but it did not leave on a carrier until 7/23.
> 
> I thought this was strange as I thought Munich would have the quickest turn, seeing the number of cars dropped at Munich.


Very unusual. Of course the number of cars this summer was significantly down so it's possible that there were fewer trucks going but, not to repeat myself, this sounds rather unusual.



AirBecks said:


> I wonder though........ does BMW have the largest share of the "Tourist Delivery" market to the US? Or is Merc or Volvo larger in numbers?


BMW is the leader last time I checked the numbers. Volvo had been in the lead as of a few years ago. M-B volume was significantly less.



AirBecks said:


> I've been told the largest number of vehicle shipments are actually US Military private cars. True?


The largest number of shipments would be new cars of course. :angel: If you mean privately-owned vehicle shipments (which is, what I assume, you mean), then you have to separate into different buckets as some people in the military take cars from the U.S. with them I believe and some people purchase non U.S.-spec cars and sell them.

Incidentally, Harms started his business moving military cars to the ports and then got into shipping them.


----------



## ShannonV (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone know when the Hojin left Germany? The reason I ask is that I dropped off on 7/31 in Munich and am on the Hojin so it seems like I'm most screwed for wait time on this thread. How can it possibly be the case that people who dropped off a little over three weeks later in Munich are on the same ship?

I really feel cheated out of three weeks. I had planned on getting the car while we still had nice weather out here in SF but it looks like it will be mid-October before I see it - 11 weeks probably. So much for 6-8 like I was told by everyone.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

ShannonV said:


> Does anyone know when the Hojin left Germany? The reason I ask is that I dropped off on 7/31 in Munich and am on the Hojin so it seems like I'm most screwed for wait time on this thread. How can it possibly be the case that people who dropped off a little over three weeks later in Munich are on the same ship?
> 
> I really feel cheated out of three weeks. I had planned on getting the car while we still had nice weather out here in SF but it looks like it will be mid-October before I see it - 11 weeks probably. So much for 6-8 like I was told by everyone.


I'm right there with you. Other's dropped their cars off after I did on August 4th, and their ship's are getting here first.

Kinda feeling like I should get another free lease payment. Over two months w/o a car that I'm paying this much for is a bit ridiculous


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

Hojin left on Sep 10th and arrives Port Hueneme on 10/5

10.09.2008 HOJIN	NYK-LINE C4LP051 05.10.2008 BREMERHAVEN


----------



## ShannonV (Aug 29, 2008)

Great. So my car sat somewhere in Germany for 5 weeks before getting on a boat. Until this, I have been very happy with ED but now my mind is changing.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

The Jacksonville arrivals page confirms Hojin's arrival 9/22. Based on what we learned with Equuleus Leader, start looking at the Gatun web cam morning of the 25th. BTW, anyone know why at the Port Hueneme arrivals weighted to Sunday-Wedesday?


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Hojin finally at Jacksonville*

Well, the Hojin finally showed up on Vesseltracker, off the coast of Florida at Jacksonville. The good news is that the ship appears to be on schedule.

Boy, this voyage sure seems a thousand times longer than watching the Equuleus Leader's progress. I'm still having a hard time wrapping my brain around the idea that I STILL have to wait four more weeks to get my car. :tsk:


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

The new schedule is out from PH and finally lists the Hojin and its 1040 BMWs, due in 5 Oct. :thumbup: See:
http://www.portofhueneme.org/documents/20080922162359.pdf


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Hojin sighted leaving Jacksonville*

Well, finally, Hojin is underway and out of Jacksonville, headed for PC. Vesseltracker won't be able to pick her up again until she approaches San Diego, so the next best sighting chance is the webcams at Gatun Locks.

Stinks waiting to watch ANOTHER ship make the passage, especially since EL made it to San Diego yesterday.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

b-y said:


> The new schedule is out from PH and finally lists the Hojin and its 1040 BMWs, due in 5 Oct. :thumbup: See:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we have MY09's for company. POVs do have priority at the VPC, correct?


----------



## dr.h (Nov 16, 2007)

> Looks like we have MY09's for company. POVs do have priority at the VPC, correct?


It probably goes in reverse numerical order: 7-series have top priority, followed by 5-series, 3-series, etc.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

rmbear said:


> Looks like we have MY09's for company. POVs do have priority at the VPC, correct?


At the *VDC*, yes. Equiv. to Priority 0 ahead of Priority 1.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

Hojin is booked for its trek across the canal: 
ARRIVE DATE BOOKED RATING NO. TRANSITING 
M/V Hojin 1000/27/Sep AM/28/Sep # 4 AM28th

However, according to SDMIS, it will stop in San Diego before Port Hueneme

Vessel Name Arrived/ETA Sailed/ETD LAST PORT
Hojin 10/05 10:00 10/05 18:00 Jacksonville, Florida 

At 20 knts/hr, it won't make it to Port Hueneme until at least 3am 10/6.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

rmbear said:


> ...
> At 20 knts/hr, it won't make it to Port Hueneme until at least 3am 10/6.


My engineering school degree requires me to say this:



> The knot is a unit of speed equal to one nautical mile per hour. Its kn abbreviation is preferred by American and Canadian maritime authorities...
> 
> Source: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knot_(speed)


:angel:


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry for my using the incorrect abbreviation for knots. However...

Here is the Hojin from the Centenial web cam at 11:15 PDT.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

rmbear said:


> Here is the Hojin from the Centenial web cam at 11:15 PDT.


This is the part where I get another email from Harms saying "Sir, your car was supposed to be shipped on the Hojin, but it will now be shipped on the Volans Leader sometime in December when it returns to Bremerhaven." :rofl:


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> This is the part where I get another email from Harms saying "Sir, your car was supposed to be shipped on the Hojin, but it will now be shipped on the Volans Leader sometime in December when it returns to Bremerhaven." :rofl:


:spank: Stop delaying my car!!! If it gets delayed again, I hold you personally responsible for cursing it.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

The good news is that Hojin appears to be going directly to Port Hueneme and then hit Long Beach and San Diego.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Ahhhh...........better


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*PH First!!!*



rmbear said:


> The good news is that Hojin appears to be going directly to Port Hueneme and then hit Long Beach and San Diego.


Sorry if this is old news, but yes, SDMIS shows Hojin getting to San Diego from Long Beach.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

From the Traviata extrapolation, Hojin should be right outside Baja California now.....right?


----------



## raggot (Apr 25, 2008)

*Timing*

I dropped off in Munich on August 29, and I'm on the Hojin as well. Guess I got lucky. I'd be mad as hell if it had sat five weeks in Munich.


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*baby's coming home!*

C'mon Hojin! Lot's of very patient dudes waiting for west coast delivery!


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Looks like everyone's on this forum has "jumped ship," but here she comes!*

Hojin confirmed for 7pm arrival at PH tonight!

Cars out tomorrow morning!

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?level0=100


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

SoCalD said:


> Hojin confirmed for 7pm arrival at PH tonight!
> 
> Cars out tomorrow morning!
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?level0=100


You beat me to the post! Those on E90post have done a great job of tracking and it has been fun to see their comments. It was great to finally see Hojin show up on marinetraffic.com this afternoon after having to guesstimate position based on other ships. Now if the cars will quickly clear customs after they come off the ship tomorrow and get on trucks...


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

The ship is here!.... :thumbup:


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoCalD said:


> Hojin confirmed for 7pm arrival at PH tonight!
> 
> Cars out tomorrow morning!
> 
> http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/default.aspx?level0=100


Cars are already out - prolly were last night. At 7:30 AM Monday, the Hojin is already cosying up at Long Beach.

Alright Customs weenies - do your thing!


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Alright!*



BickUW89 said:


> Cars are already out - prolly were last night. At 7:30 AM Monday, the Hojin is already cosying up at Long Beach.
> 
> Alright Customs weenies - do your thing!


Thanks, Wick!

You are soooo due.

Hope your car makes its way up the coast pronto.


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Sorry, "Bick" not "Wick"*



SoCalD said:


> Thanks, Wick!
> 
> You are soooo due.
> 
> Hope your car makes its way up the coast pronto.


Selective dyslexia.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Hm, am I over-panicking?*

I just reviewed the track of Hojin off the coast of SoCal...



According to the last north-bound timestamp, Hojin was headed to PH at 11:42 pm at 17.9 kts. The next point shows her southeast-bound at 9:47 (these must be GMT) at a speed of 17.4 kts.

That means between the two points is only 10 hours. Did Hojin redirect to LB w/o stopping in PH?

Could Hojin complete the trip to PH, dock, unload, depart port, and already be half way to LB within a 10-hour span of time?

I don't want to panic, but I've already been down the path of being on the wrong ship once and adding three weeks to my wait.

Can someone talk me down off the ledge?


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> Can someone talk me down off the ledge?


BickYW89,

I called the port - Hojin has come and gone and our cars are on American soil.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*You 'Da Man!*



rmbear said:


> BickYW89,
> 
> I called the port - Hojin has come and gone and our cars are on American soil.


Back on terra firma: Both ME and my car! :banana:

rmbear - you are SO the man! :bow:


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

:beerchug::banana::clap::roundel:
It's in California!!!!!


----------



## ShannonV (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad it has finally arrived in California. Anyone know what we should expect for time to get through customs, prep center and transportation to the SF Bay Area?

This wait is killing me. I have been without my paid-for car 67 days (almost 10 weeks). I really feel like I am owed some compensation for a wait that went beyond the 6-8 weeks I was quoted by my dealer, Thomas at Harms and posts here and elsewhere. 

I have visitors from Germany (friends there who went on a driving trip with me in the Alps) who are coming here to do a California road trip and if it doesn't arrive in SF in the next few days, I'll have to cancel the trip, reservations, etc. or rent some terrible car that won't stack up to my new BMW.

On top of that, the BMW North America boxed Welcome Kit has the wrong gender for me.

Does anyone have a good internal BMW USA / North America contact I could use to discuss this or expedite things?


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

I would say it would take about a week before you start seeing your cars arrive at the dealerships. I know, the wait after the ship reaches PH is the hardest...


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

Just for your reference. My car arrived at PH on 9/30 (elektra) and cleared customs yestarday and now in VPC. It took a week (5 working days) to clear customs in my case.
So I would say 10+ days from discharge before you see your baby again.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

andytaro said:


> Just for your reference. My car arrived at PH on 9/30 (elektra) and cleared customs yestarday and now in VPC. It took a week (5 working days) to clear customs in my case.


How do you find out if the car has cleared customs yet?

I know I can look at "Track Your BMW" on bmwusa.com, but how current is that info (not very, according to lots of other posts)?

And I'm reluctant to bug my CA about it like a flippin' 7 year old (which is what I'm feeling like with my impatience!).

So, what have the rest of you done to determine when it left customs and hit the VPC?


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

Mine shows up as it is at the preparation center today. Also I've emailed ED department this afternoon to confirm the status, and they've confirmed it is cleared customs and VPC and now released to trucking today! So this translates to 6 working days to clear both customs and VPC. They also said that it takes 48 hours to schedule my vehicle on a load for delivery to my BMW center. I suspect it takes 2 days from SoCal to Seattle for shipping. So I still think 10+ days for redelivery to your BMW dealer unless you are in SoCal.
I would recommend contacting your CA or ED department for status update a week from now rather than immediately.


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hojin Redelivery Timeframe*

Just an FYI, on the e90 post re the Hojin saga, the following post appeared late today:

"mine [CA] emailed me and said my car (535i) should be at the dealer by Friday; I'm skeptical though..."

I'm with you however, if you tend to think that the prior experience of folks like Andytaro
is likely more accurate.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Clinical OCD*

So, am I the only one that has logged onto BMW USA like 42 times today to "Track Your BMW", to see if it has moved over to "At the Vehicle Preparation Center"? I know it won't make ANY difference, and that it will be sometime next week that I get it, but logic no longer prevails.

OMG, this is killing me. I'm becoming utterly dysfunctional. Friggin' useless at work. :bawling:

OVER A CAR!

If I sat on a psych's chair, they'd throw me in the looney bin with a clinical case of OCD!


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Oh yeah, we know what it's like.*




BickUW89 said:


> So, am I the only one that has logged onto BMW USA like 42 times today to "Track Your BMW", to see if it has moved over to "At the Vehicle Preparation Center"? I know it won't make ANY difference, and that it will be sometime next week that I get it, but logic no longer prevails.
> 
> OMG, this is killing me. I'm becoming utterly dysfunctional. Friggin' useless at work. :bawling:
> 
> ...


I think most of us are right there with you, BickUW.

I cannot count how many times I've said to myself, "Ok, you're not going to obsess about the car. It won't get here any faster."

The BMWUSA site appears worthless in terms of updates. I'd give up on that now.

Your CA (or sales associate) appears to be the only way to get accurate information.

I'm please to report that my CA confirms that my '08 535i is through customs and at the BMW VPC, but not listed as assigned to a truck. She's cooling me off by repping that she "hopes" to have it next week.


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoCalD said:


> I'm please to report that my CA confirms that my '08 535i is through customs and at the BMW VPC, but not listed as assigned to a truck.


Looks like I'm at the back of the line again. I've been trying to resist bugging my CA, but finally emailed him this afternoon. At 4:00 PM he said my car is still stuck in customs. Frack.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> Looks like I'm at the back of the line again. I've been trying to resist bugging my CA, but finally emailed him this afternoon. At 4:00 PM he said my car is still stuck in customs. Frack.


I could not resist calling the ED office late this morning. Not out of customs either but she said she may have new information on Friday. When asked how long it could take to get out of customs, she did mention as many as 14 days. I can only hope that we get out of customs and pre/repair quickly.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

14 days!!!!!:yikes:

arrrghhhh... I can't take it anymore, I can't take it anymore.. I want my car


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

*Keep Guessing*

Maybe my car's been fortunate in passing through customs so quickly, but I am not particularly confident about the accuracy of the information I have received.

If my car is in VPC on Wed., why would my CA say that she "hopes" to have it next week?!

I don't recall anyone else suggesting that getting through VPC would likely take more than 7 business days. . . . and my dealer is no more than 2 hours from Oxnard.

So, wtf?


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*At VPC!!!!!*

Woot! Check it out:



Huzzah! Hallelujah! My baby's almost clear! She's at the VPC!!!!!

Now, let's hope there was no damage, and they can get this bad boy on a truck to my dealer in Salem, Or.


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

BickUW89 said:


> Huzzah! Hallelujah! My baby's almost clear! She's at the VPC!!!!!
> 
> Now, let's hope there was no damage, and they can get this bad boy on a truck to my dealer in Salem, Or.


Just checked and mine is at the VPC too!


----------



## SoCalD (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I'll be!

They do update the Owners' webpages. Thanks for checking/posting BickUW!

My '08 535i also now shows at the prep center.

Home stretch!


----------



## stretchslr (Feb 25, 2008)

I am glad for you guys! We are still in customs......Its going to be 12 weeks before we get our car. Seems like we ought to get some time credit towards the 4 years of warranty and roadside assistance - bet *that* request will go over big!


----------



## rmbear (Jan 4, 2008)

So eventhough I had the good news on the Owner's Circle website, I called and spoke to one of the young women in the ED office....

The car has been released to trucking and 48 (business) hours to get it loaded on a truck!


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

rmbear said:


> So eventhough I had the good news on the Owner's Circle website, I called and spoke to one of the young women in the ED office....
> 
> The car has been released to trucking and 48 (business) hours to get it loaded on a truck!


Mine's still at VPC


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

:-( Mine's not in VPC yet, according to Owner's circle.


----------



## andytaro (Jan 6, 2008)

After mine cleared VPC ( I was on elektra) and released to trucking on this Tuesday, My car will arrive in Seattle on Next Tuesday (10/14). So it will take 1 week to get to NW after release to trucking. So for SoCal people can expect to get a car in 2-3 days after release to trucking.


----------



## raggot (Apr 25, 2008)

Without all of you (and the folks over at e90Post) as a support group, I never would have made it. Thanks to everyone. This morning the BMW site indicates my baby is at the VPC. Can't be long now -- I hope!?


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Mine too.. status changed this morning.


----------



## nollem (May 24, 2008)

Mine is at VPC as of this morning as well.


----------



## stretchslr (Feb 25, 2008)

Ours too! Now to get it to South Bay BMW (Philippe Kahn, a bimmerfest sponsor and great CA) in Torrance (LA area). I reckon it will get there next week?? I gather it depends on what they have to do at the VPC...


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Any deliveries?*

Anyone get their car yet, or a firm "arrive at dealership" notice from their CA?


----------

